# Paint code for Hymer [grey] bumpers ?



## vicdicdoc

Does anyone know the paint code for Hymer bumpers . . 
[ its a 1997 E-510 ] or maybe Halfords paint code ?
I bought an aerosol can of [what I thought was the correct shade of grey/blue but its too dark & the sample colour on the can caps on the shelf doesn't help that much.


----------



## BillCreer

Try asking Brownhills at Preston Parts Dept. as they told me the Halfords colour code for the white.


----------



## norm1955

*Paint Code*

Hi If you can find out the paint code (may be a RAL number) Halfords can mix up the paint & supply it in a spray can.
The Ral codes are under "R" from memory in there computer paint code mixing system. 
I last year had some Cream mixed for our Old Hymer (by Ral code) I cant even see where I resprayed the wheelarch.

Good luck
Regards
Norman


----------



## wackywyco

Hymer UK didn't know when I asked them, their local supplier just calls it 'Hymer Silver'


----------



## Bill_H

Did Halfords give you their paint swatch book ?
They gave me a 'book' of coloured pages, each with a hole in, you took them outside to your vehicle and held each one up to your vehicle, and matched as closely as you could be looking through the hole to your own paint, they then mixed a spray can of the colour deceided upon. If you can't get the Hymer paint code, it might be worth trying a can.
Spray a test on a piece of plastic, wait for it to dry then check it against your bumper first.


----------



## Markt500

vicdicdoc, did you have any joy with a code or colour match?


----------



## CourtJester

Don't know if useful but here are the paint codes for Burstner.


----------



## icer

vicdicdoc 

this is my reply to same question from Hymer Germany. 

The colour of the front bumper is called Hymer Graumetallic A 9233. It is a special colour that can only be obtained from a Hymer dealer. 

However it is unlikely for it to be a good colour match as the paint fades over time. 

I took my bumper off, took it to a paint shop and asked them to do a colour match and bought a litre. this way it matches the wheel arches. 

I was fortunate that my brother sprayed it for me, but I think it is possible for them to put it in an aerosol can. 

Ian


----------



## icer

Vic

Did you manage to match the paint?

Ian


----------



## DocHoliday

icer said:


> vicdicdoc
> 
> this is my reply to same question from Hymer Germany.
> 
> The colour of the front bumper is called Hymer Graumetallic A 9233. It is a special colour that can only be obtained from a Hymer dealer.
> 
> However it is unlikely for it to be a good colour match as the paint fades over time.
> 
> I took my bumper off, took it to a paint shop and asked them to do a colour match and bought a litre. this way it matches the wheel arches.


Today I went to a paint shop and I can confirm that Hymer 9233 is a very good match for the grey side-panels on my 2003 A-class B544 Classic. They were able to mix it and put it in a spray can, 400ml for £20. So, you don't have to go to a Hymer dealer and pay their rip-off prices.

Some sources say that RAL 9007 is a match but it is NOT, according to the swatches I was shown. Others say BMW Lachssilber is similar but I can't confirm that.

Unfortunately, my front bumper looks quite a bit darker than the side-panels, so I'll have to find a place with a colour analyser to match that.


----------



## DocHoliday

Now that I've sprayed the panel, I can see that 9233 is a shade darker than the original grey lower side-panels. But my van is ten years old, so I guess they've faded. I can live with the contrast. 

I got a spectrometer-matched colour for the front bumper. All I can say is that 400ml doesn't go very far.


----------



## vicdicdoc

apologies . . . I forgot all about this topic & should have replied ages ago- and no, i never managed to match the bumper colour . . With other things taking precedence (& failing grey cells), I just live with a slightly mottled front bumper & rejoice that its not dropped off (yet) !


----------

